
CircleCI Raises $1.5M To Test Web Apps - guynamedloren
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/25/circleci-raises-1-5m-from-eric-ries-and-heroku-founders-for-platform-to-test-web-apps/
======
guynamedloren
CircleCI is an awesome service that has made testing and continuous
integration significantly easier for our small dev team. Highly recommended!
<https://circleci.com/>

~~~
MattRogish
Big +1 to Circle. Works great. Unfortunately, the way we're running our test
suite (Konacha for JS front end + rspec/capybara/et al for the backend)
precludes us from the "magic" parallelization, which is a bummer.

~~~
arohner
Thanks!

We have a couple ideas on how to make non-magic parallelization easier to set
up. Expect to see that in the next few weeks.

------
pbiggar
Hey guys, I'm a founder of CircleCI. Happy to answer any questions, or check
us out and give me feedback!

~~~
aidanf
I saw on your blog post that you use clojure - could you give an overview of
your technology stack and how clojure fits into it?

~~~
arohner
Hey, I'm the other founder at Circle.

So the entire backend is clojure. For the devops stuff, we use pallet [1], a
clojure library similar to puppet or chef, and stevedore, a clojure DSL for
writing bash. We actually have zero bash in the source tree!

The web UI is a fat javascript client using knockout and HAMLcoffee, so the
web server only serves a JSON API, all HTML rendering is done client-side.

[1] palletops.com

------
tguo
Well done! Can't wait to see circle grows with more features.

------
philfreo
A++++++ great service would use again :)

